# Star Wars Episode 9: So steht es um den Widerstand



## Darkmoon76 (5. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: So steht es um den Widerstand* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: So steht es um den Widerstand*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. September 2018)

Hätte die ersten beiden Filme mir mal anschaulich erklärt, was der Widerstand eigentlich ist, würde es mich jetzt vielleicht auch interessieren, was aus ihm wird...


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Hätte die ersten beiden Filme mir mal anschaulich erklärt, was der Widerstand eigentlich ist, würde es mich jetzt vielleicht auch interessieren, was aus ihm wird...



Lol, stimmt wohl. In Rogue One ging es ja quasi nur um den, allerdings eben um den alten. 

Das ist letztlich auch das große Problem der neuen Teile, denn die sagen nunmal, alles was bis Ende von Episode 6 erreicht wurde, war letztlich für die Katz. 

Ehrlich gesagt, die Story bei Star Wars ab Ep. 7 blende ich eigentlich völlig aus, ich schaue tatsächlich wie einen Transformers Film, paar nette Gags, paar coole Kämpfe, tolle Optik, viel mehr geben die irgendwie nicht her.


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2018)

ich glaube manche brauchen echt noch so eine Powerpointpräsentation um nen Film zu verstehen ...
ab davon: wenn ihr mal Star Wars geschaut hättet, was ich langsam echt bezweifel bei einigen, wäre euch auch die tolle Erklärung zur Rebellion in EP 4. mal aufgefallen


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube manche brauchen echt noch so eine Powerpointpräsentation um nen Film zu verstehen ...
> ab davon: wenn ihr mal Star Wars geschaut hättet, was ich langsam echt bezweifel bei einigen, wäre euch auch die tolle Erklärung zur Rebellion in EP 4. mal aufgefallen



Erleuchte uns oh Weiser, ich habe Ep. 4 zwar dutzendfach gesehen, was du meinst und was das mit der neuen Rebellion zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir jetzt aber nicht ...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube manche brauchen echt noch so eine Powerpointpräsentation um nen Film zu verstehen ...
> ab davon: wenn ihr mal Star Wars geschaut hättet, was ich langsam echt bezweifel bei einigen, wäre euch auch die tolle Erklärung zur Rebellion in EP 4. mal aufgefallen



Die Rebellion und auch die restliche politische Situation wurde in den klassischen Filmen zwar recht knapp aber ausreichend und an den richtigen Stellen dem Zuschauer nahegebracht.  Da hatte alles Hand und Fuß, selbst in der Prequel-Trilogie noch. Bei den neuen Filmen habe ich den dringenden Verdacht, dass die Macher selber nicht wissen, was eigentlich los ist.


----------



## Alreech (6. September 2018)

ich finde das gut das er den Widerstand in Star Wars mit dem antiimperialistischen Kampf Kubas gegen den kapitalistisch-faschistischen US Imperialismus vergleicht.
Wie ging der eigentlich aus ?


----------



## Orzhov (6. September 2018)

Ob sie was noch beknackteres finden als Machtgeister?


----------



## Enisra (6. September 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Erleuchte uns oh Weiser, ich habe Ep. 4 zwar dutzendfach gesehen, was du meinst und was das mit der neuen Rebellion zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir jetzt aber nicht ...



wo in EP 4. wird irgendwas mal erklärt?
Da wurde auch nur gesagt: Hier sind die guten, da sind die Bösen, warum die einen jetzt gut und die anderen Böse sind? Wird nie erklärt bis Alderran gesprengt wird und auch dann kann man nur Annehmen dass das Imperium so nicht ganz Koscher ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Hätte die ersten beiden Filme mir mal anschaulich erklärt, was der Widerstand eigentlich ist, würde es mich jetzt vielleicht auch interessieren, was aus ihm wird...


Braucht es dazu ernsthaft eine Erklärung?
Wenn die erste Ordnung unverkennbar aus den Reststücken des Imperiums stammt, dann braucht man keinen hohen IQ um zu erraten dass der Widerstand eine neue Form der Rebellion ist. 

Rebellion, Widerstand, Resistance... Unterschiedliche Begriffe für ein und dieselbe Fraktion.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. September 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ob
> sie was noch beknackteres
> finden als Machtgeister?


was soll an Machtgeistern beknackt sein?
Oder ist das nur mal wieder ein Anti SW Posting weil das ja grad so 'in ist'?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. September 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> was soll an Machtgeistern beknackt sein?
> Oder ist das nur mal wieder ein Anti SW Posting weil das ja grad so 'in ist'?


Weil Machtgeister dann z.B.  einfach den Imperator hätten erledigen könnten, oder oder oder ?

Oh wait !
Der Imp kommt zusammen mit Snoke als Machtgeist wieder und dann kloppen sie sich mit Luke, Anakin, Obi und Yoda !
Geheimer Glaskugelspoiler !


Übrigens @Fanboys
Was spricht neue Filme davon frei es handlungsmäßig besser als die bis zu 40 Jahre alten zu machen ?
Lukas hat seinerzeit viel neues fürs Kino etabliert, in Ep1-3 kam dann (teilweise zu) massiv CGI dazu, Ep7-? brachten nichts neues, da hätte man immerhin der Story etwas gutes tun können !

Ich bin Fan von 4-6, 1-3 fand ich immer noch gut, aber 7- ? kann ich nichts abgewinnen außer dem verschenktem Potenzial.


----------



## Orzhov (6. September 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> was soll an Machtgeistern beknackt sein?
> Oder ist das nur mal wieder ein Anti SW Posting weil das ja grad so 'in ist'?



Hängst du wirklich so extrem an deiner Fanboynadel das es dich persönlich stört wenn jemand etwas an dem von dir geliebten Franchise nicht mag?

Das man etwas gleichzeitig mögen und kritisieren kann wurde im Übrigen bereits von Frullo in einem anderen Topic hinreichend aufgezeigt.


----------



## Frullo (6. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> wo in EP 4. wird irgendwas mal erklärt?
> Da wurde auch nur gesagt: Hier sind die guten, da sind die Bösen, warum die einen jetzt gut und die anderen Böse sind? Wird nie erklärt bis Alderran gesprengt wird und auch dann kann man nur Annehmen dass das Imperium so nicht ganz Koscher ist



Tja, nur sprechen wir von vollkommen unterschiedlichen Ausgangslagen:

Bei einer Welt, über die Du NICHTS weisst (und das war beim Erscheinen von IV der Fall...) reicht es vollkommen, die Grenzen zwischen Gut und Böse abzustecken. Wenn aber 6 Filme vorausgehen und eine gewisse Wissensbasis bilden, stellen sich eben im Zusammenhang mit diesen Vorgängern Fragen - die die bisherigen Filme dürftig bis gar nicht beantwortet haben.

So z.B. die wirklich simple Tatsache, warum es denn eine paramilitärische Organisation wie die Resistance überhaupt braucht, wenn doch eigentlich "die Guten" am Drücker sind. 

Klar, wenn Du I-VI aus dem Gedächtnis streichst, dann reicht die "Exposition" in VII und VIII vollkommen - was schlussendlich die Frage aufwirft, die Du andern so gerne an den Kopf wirfst: 

Hast Du I-VI überhaupt gesehen? 

QED


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. September 2018)

Und wieder mal reden die beiden Star Wars-Fran-Fraktionen, die sich durch Episode 8 gebildet haben, komplett aneinander vorbei 
Jeder versteht, dass der neue Widerstand eine neue Form der Rebellion ist. Leider folgt Episode 7 auf Episode 6 an deren Ende das Imperium besiegt wird. Ist es unlogisch, dass imperiale Truppen überlebt haben und erneut versuchen unter neuer Führung an die Macht zu kommen? Natürlich nicht, glaube das bestreitet auch niemand. Aber das Machtzentrum und die beiden Anführer des Imperium sind besiegt, die gute Seite sollte also überlegen sein. Warum es in Episode 7 also eine Rebellion braucht, die die erneut übermächtige dunkle Seite bekämpft bedarf Erklärung. Und tatsächlich gibt es die ja auch, allerdings in Form von Romanen, die die fehlenden 30 Jahre aufarbeiten. Im Film selbst wird nie hinreichend erklärt wie die Lage so düster werden konnte. 
Ironischerweise macht Episode 8 beinahe den gleichen Fehler. Am Ende des Vorgängers wird die Basis der First Order zerstört und impliziert, dass so ein großer Schlag gegen das Böse gelungen ist. In Episode 8 ist die Lage aber düsterer denn je, nichts deutet darauf hin, dass vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein so großer Sieg errungen wurde. 
Für solche Lücken brauch es eben einfach Erklärung und im Falle von Episode 7 wäre es imo nicht mal allzu schwer gewesen eine Szene einzubauen, die die Beziehung zwischen Leias Widerstand und der Republik etabliert. Dass derartige Aspekte komplett außer Acht gelassen werden ist dramaturgisch ungünstig und nicht gut geschrieben. 

Episode 4 hat das Problem nicht, weil, wie Frullo auch bereits geschrieben hat, wir im ersten Film bei null starten. Keine Hintergrunderklärung zu den beiden Seiten kann durchaus als nicht ausführlich kritisiert werden, die Ausgangssituation bedarf allerdings dennoch keiner zusätzliche Informationen, weil wir kein Vorwissen über die Welt haben in die der Film neu einführt.


----------



## Frullo (6. September 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Jeder versteht, dass der neue Widerstand eine neue Form der Rebellion ist.



Richtig: Es darf der Schluss gezogen werden, dass den Machern - allen voran JJ - der Wiedererkennungswert wichtiger war als die eigentliche Story... 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Warum es in Episode 7 also eine Rebellion braucht, die die erneut übermächtige dunkle Seite bekämpft bedarf Erklärung. Und tatsächlich gibt es die ja auch, allerdings in Form von Romanen, die die fehlenden 30 Jahre aufarbeiten. Im Film selbst wird nie hinreichend erklärt wie die Lage so düster werden konnte.



Tja, wenn ich, um einen Film wirklich zu verstehen, vorher noch "eine Broschüre" lesen muss, dann macht für mich der Film was falsch...



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ironischerweise macht Episode 8 beinahe den gleichen Fehler. Am Ende des Vorgängers wird die Basis der First Order zerstört und impliziert, dass so ein großer Schlag gegen das Böse gelungen ist. In Episode 8 ist die Lage aber düsterer denn je, nichts deutet darauf hin, dass vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein so großer Sieg errungen wurde.
> Für solche Lücken brauch es eben einfach Erklärung und im Falle von Episode 7 wäre es imo nicht mal allzu schwer gewesen eine Szene einzubauen, die die Beziehung zwischen Leias Widerstand und der Republik etabliert. Dass derartige Aspekte komplett außer Acht gelassen werden ist dramaturgisch ungünstig und nicht gut geschrieben.



Da besteht allerdings ein ähnliches Problem zwischen den Episoden IV und V. Auch dort hat man (in IV) einen grossen Sieg errungen, doch die Lage (in V) ist düsterer denn je. Hat mich aber persönlich in beiden Fällen nicht wirklich gestört.

Für mich liegt das Problem vielmehr darin, dass man mit VII versucht hat zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen: Die Story (ab VI) fortführen UND Star Wars rebooten. Während man bei Letzterem durchaus zum Schluss kommen könnte, dass dies bis zu einem gewissen Grad gelungen ist, ist die Fortführung der Saga alles andere als befriedigend. Die beiden Absichten stehen sich gegenseitig im Weg. Vielleicht hätte man es tatsächlich hinkriegen können, aber dann hätte man der Story - und ich meine damit nicht diejenige der einzelnen Charaktere (obschon auch dort nicht alles beim Besten liegt...) - sondern die der "Welt" an sich.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. September 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da besteht allerdings ein ähnliches Problem zwischen den Episoden IV und V. Auch dort hat man (in IV) einen grossen Sieg errungen, doch die Lage (in V) ist düsterer denn je. Hat mich aber persönlich in beiden Fällen nicht wirklich gestört.



Allerdings herrscht das Imperium in Episode IV über die Galaxis, die Ausgangslage ist deswegen imo eine andere. Dass die Rebellion in Episode V noch mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht finde ich wirkt in dem Kontext nicht unschlüssig, trotz des Sieges in Episode IV. Die First Order in VII dürfte eigentlich eine weniger machtvolle Ausgangslage haben, der Widerstand dagegen eigentlich eine bessere. Zumindest könnte man das annehmen, da sie ja 30 Jahre mit der Republik an der Macht waren. Auch der Verlust der First Order sollte größer sein; die Starkiller Base ist ja schließlich um einiges größer und mächtiger als der damalige Todesstern. In den Filmen selbst gibt es zu diesen Machtverhältnissen wie gesagt einfach nicht genug Kontext.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. September 2018)

die 'Fanboy'-Keule könnt ihr euch schenken, sonst gibts mal was auf die Finger, danke.


----------



## Frullo (6. September 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> die 'Fanboy'-Keule könnt ihr euch schenken, sonst gibts mal was auf die Finger, danke.





LOX-TT schrieb:


> was soll an Machtgeistern beknackt sein?
> Oder ist das nur mal wieder ein Anti SW Posting weil das ja grad so 'in ist'?



Ich will ja nicht anmassend klingen, aber vertrittst Du hier tatsächlich eine neutrale Position? In Deinem eigenen Posting suggerierst Du durch die Blume es mit einem "Hater" zu tun zu haben. Ist das Deiner Meinung nach nicht schlichtweg der Kehrwert der "Fanboy-Medaille"?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. September 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> die 'Fanboy'-Keule könnt ihr euch schenken, sonst gibts mal was auf die Finger, danke.


Welche Keule ?
Es ist die bedingungslose Zusammenfassung in einem Wort für Leute die nichts negatives zu dem Thema zu sagen haben.

So ähnlich wie der Begriff Hater der aber gerne falsch angewendet wird, ein Hater ist wer nichts Positives oder Neutrales zum Thema zu sagen hat, einige benutzen das aber als Hater-Keule wenn jemand nur wenige Punkte kritiziert werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ironischerweise macht Episode 8 beinahe den gleichen Fehler. Am Ende des Vorgängers wird die Basis der First Order zerstört und impliziert, dass so ein großer Schlag gegen das Böse gelungen ist. In Episode 8 ist die Lage aber düsterer denn je, nichts deutet darauf hin, dass vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein so großer Sieg errungen wurde.


Du vergisst dass die Starkillerbase vor ihrer Vernichtung die Neue Republik (Hosnian-System) vollständig zu Asche verwandelt hat. Ergo sind so ziemlich alle Widerstand-Verbündete bzw. Sympathisietenden dabei draufgegangen. Und der Widerstand steht so ohne einen einzigen starken Partner allein da. Der Dicke Feuerball am Ende von Episode VII war also nur ein kurzer Momentsieg, aber kein Nachhaltiger.

Und dass die Zerstörung einer gigantischen Raumstation mit geballter Feuerkraft noch lange keine Niederlage der Antagonisten-Partei bedeuten muss hat doch auch Episode V gezeigt. Die Ressourcen des Imperiums bzw. der Ersten Ordnung beschränkt sich ja nicht auf nur eben diesen einen "Das ist kein Mond"-Apparat.


----------



## Orzhov (6. September 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht anmassend klingen, aber vertrittst Du hier tatsächlich eine neutrale Position? In Deinem eigenen Posting suggerierst Du durch die Blume es mit einem "Hater" zu tun zu haben. Ist das Deiner Meinung nach nicht schlichtweg der Kehrwert der "Fanboy-Medaille"?



Also eine neutrale Position sehe ich da bei bestem Willen nicht mehr. Es liest sich eher so wie der Gedankengang seine erweiterten Rechte zu nutzen um Leute mundtot zu machen die zwar gegen keine Regeln verstoßen, aber Meinungen äußern die ihm persönlich nicht gefallen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du vergisst dass die Starkillerbase vor ihrer Vernichtung die Neue Republik (Hosnian-System) vollständig zu Asche verwandelt hat. Ergo sind so ziemlich alle Widerstand-Verbündete bzw. Sympathisietenden dabei draufgegangen. Und der Widerstand steht so ohne einen einzigen starken Partner allein da. Der Dicke Feuerball am Ende von Episode VII war also nur ein kurzer Momentsieg, aber kein Nachhaltiger.



Hab es nicht vergessen, es ist für mich keine vernünftige Erklärung. Es soll ernsthaft zu glauben sein, dass alle Verbündeten von Widerstand und Republik auf diesen paar Planeten waren? Was ist mit Außenposten, Truppen und Generälen, die auf anderen Planeten stationiert waren? Gar keine Splittertruppen, alle waren auf diesen 5 Planeten? Finde ich nicht ganz glaubwürdig.



> Und dass die Zerstörung einer gigantischen Raumstation mit geballter Feuerkraft noch lange keine Niederlage der Antagonisten-Partei bedeuten muss hat doch auch Episode V gezeigt. Die Ressourcen des Imperiums bzw. der Ersten Ordnung beschränkt sich ja nicht auf nur eben diesen einen "Das ist kein Mond"-Apparat.



Und das Imperium, das mehrere Jahrzehnte über die Galaxie geherrscht hat, hat die exakt gleichen Ressourcen wie die First Order, die sich aus Splittertruppen des zerstörten Imperiums zusammengesetzt hat? Finde das sind unterschiedliche Ausgangslagen. Zumal die Starkiller Base deutlich größer war als der Todesstern und dementsprechend ein wesentlich größerer Verlust an Finanzen sowie an Truppen hätte entstehen müssen. Dass das Imperium den Verlust in Episode IV übersteht finde ich in der Hinsicht glaubwürdiger als dass die First Order keinerlei Auswirkungen von der Niederlage in Ep. VII spürt.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. September 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Also eine neutrale Position sehe ich da bei bestem Willen nicht mehr. Es liest sich eher so wie der Gedankengang seine erweiterten Rechte zu nutzen um Leute mundtot zu machen die zwar gegen keine Regeln verstoßen, aber Meinungen äußern die ihm persönlich nicht gefallen.


Es geht um das Wort Fanboy das hier ja eindeutig gegen mich gerichtet war,  und das weiße ich vehemend zurück. Aber scheinbar gibts nur schwarz und weiß, entweder man mag SW oder man mag es nicht. So kommt mir das zumindest vor bei manchen.

Muss ich den Unterschied zwischen (großer) Star Wars Fan und bedingungsloser Fanboy der Marke wirklich erklären? Soll ich es eventuell sogar vortanzen oder malen? Meine Güte.
Und ja ich bin Fan, natürlich bin ich da parteiisch bei solchen Sachen, zumal sie einfach extrem plump war (beknackteres als Machtgeister) 

Ich klink mich jetzt aber aus dem Thread aus, weil ich auf so ne Diskussion keine Lust habe.


----------



## Enisra (6. September 2018)

naja, das ist halt wenn man jetzt Washington oder Moskau vernichtet
ist ja nicht so als sei das ein Spiel mit der Option Hauptstadtsieg und 7 und 8 sind halt nur ein paar Tage auseinander, da herrscht halt reines Chaos in der Galaxis
Und auch wenn man jetzt nicht so tief im EU drin ist, aber das ist eine Galaxie, Galaxien sind idr. verdammt Groß, da ist viel Platz für Zeuchs, im Zweifelsfall sogar für noch 5 Starkiller Basen


----------



## Orzhov (6. September 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es geht um das Wort Fanboy das hier ja eindeutig gegen mich gerichtet war,  und das weiße ich vehemend zurück. Aber scheinbar gibts nur schwarz und weiß, entweder man mag SW oder man mag es nicht. So kommt mir das zumindest vor bei manchen.
> 
> Muss ich den Unterschied zwischen (großer) Star Wars Fan und bedingungsloser Fanboy der Marke wirklich erklären? Soll ich es eventuell sogar vortanzen oder malen? Meine Güte.
> Und ja ich bin Fan, natürlich bin ich da parteiisch bei solchen Sachen, zumal sie einfach extrem plump war (beknackteres als Machtgeister)
> ...



"Keine Lust", so kann man sich auch aus der Affäre ziehen. 

Ich bin ebenfalls ein parteiischer Fan, nur äußere ich mich auch zu Dingen die mir nicht gefallen. Ob mich das nun zu einem besseren oder schlechteren Fan macht sei mal dahin gestellt, aber es macht mich zumindest zu einem Objektiveren. Das es keine Zwischenräume für dich zu geben scheint, bei der Frage ob man Star Wars mag oder nicht, kann nachdenklich stimmen, sollte es vielleicht sogar.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. September 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das es keine Zwischenräume für dich zu geben scheint, bei der Frage ob man Star Wars mag oder nicht, kann nachdenklich stimmen, sollte es vielleicht sogar.



lies nochmal genau was ich geschrieben habe, vielleicht kommst du ja selbst drauf wo der Fehler liegt. Kleiner Pro-Tipp: Hinten anfangen geht schneller

und man kann sich nicht aus einer Affäre ziehen die nie existiert hat


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. September 2018)

Seit Episode 8 frage ich mich ohnehin, warum die überhaupt noch aufeinander schießen und nicht einfach unbemannte Raumschiffe per Hyperspeed auf den Gegner schicken...


----------

